# RTC Battery



## Brancam (Feb 18, 2007)

Approximately 6 months ago the computers adapter went bad and it took over 4 months to afford another. When I finally got the adapter and recharged the system I turned it on and a black screen came up saying ****RTC battery is low or checksum is inconsistent**** Press {F1} key to set date and time. I tried this but no luck. The computer is out of warranty but I still telephoned Toshiba whom said it was the RTC Battery which I ordered. I took the computer into Best Buys Geek Squad. They kept the computer for 45 minutes telling the gentleman that the RTC Battery I had purchased was non refundable so hopefully this was infact the problem. Upon my picking it up the Geek Squad said the new battery didnt fix the problem so he had the new RTC battery setting ontop of the computer. I am devastated. I dont have the $ to have it diagnosed. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am also wondering why the Geek Squad wouldnt have just left the new battery in if it was put in to begin with and also wouldnt the new RTC battery need to be charged after putting it in to make a difference. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Why they didn't leave the battery in -- who knows? I believe that you are correct that the new battery does need to be charged. I think the procedure is to charge up the main battery as usual and once that's done the RTC battery charges. No way to know if it came charged. Suggest you ask the Geek Squad if they charged the battery and why they took it back out.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Try this. Fully charge the laptop. Now power up and enter the bios. Load defaults, set time, date, and then restart. Enter the bios again and set anything else you need ie boot order, whatever. Now restart and see if you get a checksum error.

FWIW a checksum error is generated when the bios does not "See" what it expects to see on bootup. When your system fully discharged, it lost the previous checksum; hence the error.

BTW geek squad is the last place to take a computer. If you need repairs, I would go to a local shop that has been recommended to you. Ask around for recommendations.


----------



## Brancam (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi, I called Geek Squad and supposebly now he said they were able to check RTC battery another way when he did infact tell me yesterday that he did put the new one in and tried it and it gave the same message. As far as entering the bios I cant even get anything at all to load. The only thing that comes up is the black screen with the message posted that the RTC battery is low or checksum is inconsistent, press F1 to set date and time. Pressing F1 does absolutely nothing. I cant get beyond this screen. If anybody out there knows of a way to get past this please please let me know. Thanks


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

I read that the RTC battery will only charge if the unit is turned on. Not sure if there is any truth in this. But you won't lose anythng by turning it on attached to the AC adapter and letting it charge.


----------



## Brancam (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, Thats what the paperwork that came with when I purchased it 3 years ago said said so thats what I did. Still no luck!


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

*Brancam* how many posts have you started about the same problem....

Please one post per topic ...

I have answered one of your topics but because I am missing information in the other threads of yours ....then I will be asking all the same questions again

Wasting your time and mine.


----------



## Brancam (Feb 18, 2007)

I apologize I thought maybe if I put in about the checksum that maybe it may catch various attention. Sorry Im just so desperate.


----------



## Brancam (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Bonk as I had previously said When I finally got the adapter and recharged the system I turned it on and a black screen came up with the error. Charging it I did by doing what the paperwork that came with when I purchased it 3 years ago said said so thats what I did. Still no luck! I assume it charged as the amber light turned green.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

tapping F2 immediately on startup and see what happens.

I think that you RTC battery is still the problem and 45min is a very short time to replace one


----------



## Brancam (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi, Yes I have tried tapping F2. And yes I agree that Changing the RTC would take alot longer than 45 minutes but after calling Geek Sqaus back they then said oh we didnt put the new one in we just tested the old one in the computer and was still receiving the same message. Hey how do I delete the Inconsistent checksum messgae? Sorry.


----------



## Brancam (Feb 18, 2007)

Ive done tons of research on whats going on with my computer. Suggestions were try tapping F1, F2, ESC, Del, F10, CTRL+ALT+ESC, CTRL+ALT+INS, CTRL+ALT+ENTER, CTRL+ALT+S, PAGE UP KEY, PAGE DOWN KEY, PRESS AND HOLD F10 I have tried them all and still the same results.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Take it back to Geek Squad and ask them to install the new one and stay there to see that they do it.


----------



## Brancam (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Bonk,
I dont have the money to have them install it if thats not the problem which they said its not. Do you know if there is a way they could have checked the RTC in it without installing the new one?


----------



## Brancam (Feb 18, 2007)

Does anybody know if the fan could have anything to do with this problem Im having with the computer as there is a vent on the side of the computer where some type of fan is that is terriblly noisey sometimes?


----------

